# Grey screen of death



## patrickooi (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi,

I've read a few post from Mac users with bootup problems and alas i'm one of them. I was working on several apps at the same time, as you do, when InDesign didn't seem to open my file properly. So i thought I'll restart and it should clear this up, low and behold my start up screen got stuck on the grey screen with the grey apple, probably an indication of how my mac felt at that point, and the fan just went on overdrive and I could hear it blowing from across the room!

I've tried restarting with an old OS 9 cd, but it wouldn't recodnise it. I found a OS 10.4 upgrade DVD that came with a mac mini, but it wouldn't install it, I'm on 10.3.9, and using disk utilities and trting to repair my hard drive i got this error:

Keys out of order
Rebuilding catalogue B-tree
The volume Macintosh HD could not be repaired

Error: The underlying task reported failure to exit

1 HFS volume checked
1 volume could not be repaired because of an error

Repair attempted on 1 volume
1 volume could not be repaired

What else can i do? I currently don't have my original installer discs cause I've lent it to someon and won't get it back till next week. Can anyone help? I've also tried:

command + option+O+F

And typed in the following:

reset-nvram
set-defaults
reset-all but it still wouldn't boot up. I've also zapped the bloody thing with command+option+R+P but nothing seems to work? Am i flogging a dead horse?


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

Have you tried using DiskWarrior on your HD? Some times it is able to repair issues that the Disk Utility isn't able to resolve. You could also try Drive Genius. If all else fails, you can do a user archive and install from an OS X install disk.


----------



## patrickooi (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice. I've finally got hold of my original install discs but it couldn't repair my HD either. So I had to install the OS on an external firewire drive and backup my stuff from there and then erase my original hard drive and reinstall everything! Phew!


----------

